# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  МТЛБ-РХ "Кашалот". Самоделка 1:35

## Марат

Сегодня я решился зарегистрироваться на первом в моей жизне сайте моделистов. Как стендовик я всегда варился в собственном соку и поэтому имеется небольшой мандраж. Техника БТТ мне не свойственна. Я всегда горел авиацией в 72-м. И только смена места службы позволила мне открыть прекрасный мир моделей бронетехники. Я представляю на суд  экспертов БТТ самодельную модель машины РХБ разведки войск РХБЗ - МТЛБ-РХ "Кашалот". Я поставлю только готовую модель и не буду описывать её, т.к. боюсь, что она не вызовет Вашего интереса. С Уважением, Марат Гусманович.

----------


## kfmut

> Сегодня я решился зарегистрироваться на первом в моей жизне сайте моделистов. Как стендовик я всегда варился в собственном соку и поэтому имеется небольшой мандраж. Техника БТТ мне не свойственна. Я всегда горел авиацией в 72-м. И только смена места службы позволила мне открыть прекрасный мир моделей бронетехники. Я представляю на суд  экспертов БТТ самодельную модель машины РХБ разведки войск РХБЗ - МТЛБ-РХ "Кашалот". Я поставлю только готовую модель и не буду описывать её, т.к. боюсь, что она не вызовет Вашего интереса. С Уважением, Марат Гусманович.


Марат, не хочу вас расстраивать, но это не совсем моделисткий сайт, в широком смысле слова, поэтому если будет мало отзывов не расстраивайтесь ;-) По одной фотографии тяжело судить о модели, но то что видно мне нравится: и сборка, и покрас со следами эксплуатации, и представление модели в виде виньетки(деревце только чуть-чуть странно смотрится).

Если можно, я порекомендую зарегистрироваться на сайте http://scalemodels.ru , при всех его минусах, там шансов получить конструктивную критику гораздо больше.

Удачи!

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Форумчанин! А для чего этот сайт предназначен? В общих чертах. Я действительно в свои 45 первый раз общаюсь с моделистами, вероятно с экспертами. К тому же, я не страдаю высокой самооценкой и не ради лестных слов посмел войти в Храм. Просмотрев темы, я видел много выставленных моделей, например "Самодел М-11Д в М1х25", на которой Вы имеете честь выступать в роли эксперта-критика.

----------


## Марат

Вот ещё несколько фото

----------


## kfmut

Если в общих чертах, то сайт http://modelism.airforce.ru является частью большого портала http://airforce.ru , посвященного ВВС России во всех проявлениях, а т.к. форум общий, то моделистов не так много в процентном отношении, ну и уклон в сторону летательных аппаратов имеет место быть...

И не надо на меня навешивть ярлыков "экспертов-критиков", я тут только в качестве зрителя или в лучшем случае соучастника :-)

----------


## Марат

Извените, я не хотел Вас обидеть. Но в моих словах нет подвоха и термин "Эксперт-критик" применён мной со всем возможным уважением к Старожилам и к Вам лично.

----------


## CINN

Храм, не храм- не знаю, а место общения- это точно!
Поэтому, Марат, выкладывайте всё! :Wink:

----------


## Марат

Спасибо Вам, CINN

----------


## Kasatka

На этом сайте тоже много моделистов присутствует =)
А модели техники, да еще выполненные рукой мастера, всегда приятно посмотреть. Тем более самоделки. Ведь именно в сборке самоделок всегда можно пополнить багаж своих знаний о технологиях сборки моделей.

Кашалот отличный! Понравились следы эксплуатации!
Гусеницы тоже сами делали?

----------


## Марат

Траки от ПТ-76, фары от "Эпипаж". Спасибо за добрые слова

----------


## Марат

Насыщенный сегодня у меня день.  Ночью мучился с капотом "Москвича", утром сослуживец принёс звездинский Т-72 для конверсии в "Буратино", а вот сейчас другой офицер занёс на реставрацию МТ-ЛБ, раннее мной ему подаренный, но покоцанный детьми.  Нет худа без добра, хоть потом отснимаю модель на нормальном фоне и освещением. 
Потери модели: один опорный каток (придётся пилить самодел), задняя навеска с сигнальными флажками (тоже самодел, но не проблемный), антенна (вообще тьфу), защитные крышки на лобовые окна(минут 10 работы). Повозиться придётся с оттенками краски.

----------


## Марат

Поставил модель на катки. Вновь отлитый, покрашенный и смытый маслом опорный каток по левому борту первый.
Сделал, покрасил и установил крышки лобовых окон. Поработал с крышкой отделения трансмиссии на лобовой броне.

----------

